# BALL2UFALL FABRIC



## ball2ufall (May 2, 2007)

~Ball2UFallFabric is your Number One Shop for the Hottest Designer Fabrics Available on the Market~

~Our Fabrics Include the Highest Quality Exotic Fabrics on the market including: Alligator Faux Leather, Crocodile Faux Leather, Ostrich Faux Leather, Bubble Fur Fabric, Cheetah Print Fabric, Leopard Print Fabric, Crushed Velvet Fabric, Snake Faux Leather, Tiger Print Fabric, Zebra Print Fabric, Suede Fabric and Many More~

Our Fabrics have been used for Custom Car Interiors, Custom Made Clothing, Custom Projects and can be seen on Popular Shows such as Unique Whips.

Come & Shopping for them new gutz @ BALL2UFALL FABRICS ~ The Ultimate Shop for all of your Exotic Fabric Needs~

BALL2UFALL FABRICS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

some look tyte , just not the leopard and the zebra lookin ones :ugh:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i need some!!!!!!!!!! and no luck on that phone #


----------



## Nurse Nene (Aug 28, 2020)

ball2ufall said:


> ~Ball2UFallFabric is your Number One Shop for the Hottest Designer Fabrics Available on the Market~
> 
> ~Our Fabrics Include the Highest Quality Exotic Fabrics on the market including: Alligator Faux Leather, Crocodile Faux Leather, Ostrich Faux Leather, Bubble Fur Fabric, Cheetah Print Fabric, Leopard Print Fabric, Crushed Velvet Fabric, Snake Faux Leather, Tiger Print Fabric, Zebra Print Fabric, Suede Fabric and Many More~
> 
> ...


WHERE IS MY ORDER???? I’ve been waiting since early July???!!! No one will reply. I sent over &100+ dollars and I cannot fulfill my mask orders. You guys are scammers during a pandemic??!!!


----------

